# New in MN



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource! I used to live in Prior Lake, and worked for a while in **** Rapids. Where abouts is the grandparents farm? I suspect that grandpa will be a lot of help with the basics, but a lot of new pests and parasites have become popular over the last couple of decades. So, listen to what he has to say, but maybe double check here just to make sure you're getting current info.


----------



## mrrhode04 (Feb 25, 2014)

I live in **** Rapids and my Grandparents house is just outside of Elk River on little twin lake. Yeah I figure he wouldn't be up on any of the new things but have enough knowledge to get us going.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource. Good luck on your new adventure in beekeeping.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to BeeSource!

Your bees should do well on Little Twin. There are several beekeepers within a mile or two of that lake and the bees seem happy!


----------



## mrrhode04 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah there is a couple of family friends that keep bees around there, they seem to do good. The only problem that I have heard is they are having a hard time wintering their bees.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Yup. Overwintering is tough. You'll want to keep an eye out for bear as well. I have several yards just North of there that were wiped out by a sow and two cubs in 2012. I added a solar fencer this past summer and had no issues.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds awesome! Good luck and welcome!


----------

